# China girl run over



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Even with DP I can feel a connection to seeing another human in pain. Maybe we arent so disconnected after all...crazy world we living in.

Video at bottom of the link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2050081/Video-footage-girl-2-run-TWICE-dozens-people-ignore-China.html


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

After seeing horrible stuff happen IN real life, this does not suprise me, the world is cruel, don't worry. If we are lucky we only get to spend 60-80 years in total on this planet.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Years ago read about a guy in France that was run over for 15 minutes before anyone stopped to help (long dead by then)

This stuff can really 'creep' one out. A perfect example of how NOT to be. Maybe DP/DR prevents us from feeling many of our feelings - but they are there inside us.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's mind blowing isn't it


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Im not watching it.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

sickening. wtf


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

fucking discusting!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It's mind blowing isn't it


----------

